

Will they be laughing at this in 42 years? - Imagining the tech world in 2050 - edw519
http://www.news.com/8301-13953_3-9933345-80.html?tag=nefd.top

======
bridgetroll
I for one, will welcome our robot overlords. Did I say overlords? I mean
protectors.

Joking aside, I have no idea of most of the ideas as I'm no expert in them.

I DID find it striking that not one mentioned climate change or global warming
and its impact on us and the information technology needs we will face to meet
the challenges of an environmentally changing world.

